# Small cottage, Noranside, Forar, Scotland, July'o8



## spacepunk (Jul 16, 2008)

A quick explore of an old house/cottage by the side of the road. Smellycat was with me but had a sore back so couldn't get in.



































































Love'n'Peace.
SP


----------



## Neosea (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice body shell and cart. Good explore


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 17, 2008)

row row row your bath


----------



## Smellycat (Jul 17, 2008)

liking the action figure....hope you didn't steal it????


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 17, 2008)

:embarrassed:


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 17, 2008)

Interesting. It looks as if they just left and never returned? I like the pic of the exploring bath.


----------



## jock1966 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow spacepunk great find love the old car what make is it


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 18, 2008)

Feck knows, looked an old milk float actually.


----------

